# broke pigeon egg



## PhaLee (Jul 3, 2010)

Today was the 18th day of incubation of my pigeon egg and i went to candle them and i accidently cracked one. What's gonna happen now? what should i do?


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

PhaLee said:


> Today was the 18th day of incubation of my pigeon egg and i went to candle them and i accidently cracked one. What's gonna happen now? what should i do?


Nothing most likely. It won't hatch. In the future, be more careful or else leave them alone.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

PhaLee said:


> Today was the 18th day of incubation of my pigeon egg and i went to candle them and i accidently cracked one. What's gonna happen now? what should i do?


18 days is kind too far the line to fix ...how bad is the crack?


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

PhaLee said:


> Today was the 18th day of incubation of my pigeon egg and i went to candle them and i accidently cracked one. What's gonna happen now? what should i do?


I thought I had this problem and if its not broken open I believe you can glue it back with some white out..I was going to try Elmers glue but people suggested paper white out. If your sure its 18 days put it back and see what happens.. You might get lucky.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

PhaLee said:


> Today was the 18th day of incubation of my pigeon egg and i went to candle them and i accidently cracked one. What's gonna happen now? what should i do?


If it's the 18th day the baby should already be ready to start chipping it self out of the egg on it's own. If it aint crushed and just a minor crack I think the egg should still hatch that is if it was good to start with.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2010)

just curious why you would candle an egg on the 18th day


----------



## cbx1013 (Aug 12, 2009)

Maybe I'm in the minority here... I don't candle eggs, and I try to to mess with them at all. I keep good notes on a calendar of when eggs are born. I mark ahead on the projected "birth date." If they go a substantial time past that, I know the egg is infertile. Isn't candling done much earlier in the process?

Early this spring, I had a pair hatch out while it was still pretty chilly out. I moved the parents into a cage in my garage with a nice nest bowl, etc. My intent was to get them into a warmer environment where the chicks would have a better chance of surviving. Best intentions = worst result.

Many of you experienced folks know what happened then. The parents were upset about the change to their environment, and abandoned the babies. In the cool weather, they quickly died. I came home to dead chicks. Had I left well enough alone, they would have likely been fine.

All I do now is change out the nest bowl for a clean one with fresh pad or nesting materials a few days before the anticipated birth... that way the babies are born into a reasonably clean setting. It's a quick change, and I am super careful to not damage the eggs, or disturb the parents. I don't change it again until I band the babies. I've had no problems of that type since.

Good luck with the egg. I hope it's okay.

Don


----------



## PhaLee (Jul 3, 2010)

The egg has a minor crack only. it cracked where the air cell is. after i cracked it i put it back but I'm going to check on it later and i dont think it will hatch.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

cbx1013 said:


> Maybe I'm in the minority here... I don't candle eggs, and I try to to mess with them at all. I keep good notes on a calendar of when eggs are born. I mark ahead on the projected "birth date." If they go a substantial time past that, I know the egg is infertile. Isn't candling done much earlier in the process?
> 
> Early this spring, I had a pair hatch out while it was still pretty chilly out. I moved the parents into a cage in my garage with a nice nest bowl, etc. My intent was to get them into a warmer environment where the chicks would have a better chance of surviving. Best intentions = worst result.
> 
> ...


Same here, I don't candle eggs, I type down the lay day and that date +21 in an excel sheet.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

I Candle ALL the eggs. Also move several to pumpers. -My loft is full of notes pinned everwhere. I also keep a large Calander in the loft. and it has lots of notes.


----------

